# Kimbo: The REAL Deal?



## ThaiSpider (Feb 19, 2008)

Is kimbo going to become a good mma fighter or will he eventually get found out by a better calibre of fighter?

what do you guys think?


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

A fighter with a good ground game will probably sub him.. I see most UFC heavyweights beating him..


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Use the EliteXC forum for kimbo talk.


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

i think UFC 101: THE Russian roulette "FEDOR VS KIMBO"


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

He has pretty good hands and he's powerful. 
But thats about it. I see him getting outclassed by a lot of heavyweights.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kimbo's stand up is good its the ground game that i think everyone is curious to see what he can do or if he will just get submitted.......either way he's a bad ass but dont know if he could make it big and beat top notch fighters:confused02:


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

He hasn't shown any real skills yet. Hard to say.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

He's good, but I don't see him going very far. I don't think he is the next big thing, more like a novelty that will burn out eventually.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

hard to say. He has fought no one that is a legitimate fighter yet. Tank looked as if he didn't even want to be there except to get paid. It is possible he could be come decent, but not top class.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

He's beat Tank Abott and Bo Cantrell.

He just punched a fat dude in the face, and punched a vagina in the face. Hard to say if he's the real deal.

The first person to shoot in and secure a take down will be the first to beat him. Don't see it happening for a while because Gary Shaw, unlike Dana White & Brock Lesnar, want to protect there assets. He'll just fight crap fighters and improve that record.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> He's beat Tank Abott and Bo Cantrell.
> 
> He just punched a fat dude in the face, and punched a vagina in the face. Hard to say if he's the real deal.
> 
> The first person to shoot in and secure a take down will be the first to beat him. Don't see it happening for a while because Gary Shaw, unlike Dana White & Brock Lesnar, want to protect there assets. He'll just fight crap fighters and improve that record.


Couldnt agree more. Kimbo is a great street fighter and has good hands....God knows I wouldnt fight him! But a real fighter will defintly outclass him. Hes 34 years old hes not going to be a stud MMA fighter in a few years of training. I personally think hed a been better off going the boxing route.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

He hasn't really been tested yet.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

we have seen alot of good strikers make it to be champions just look at chuck liddell and big tim among other Kimbo is vicious and has a great camp i wouldnt underestamate him... im not sayn hes the greatest but hes a contender ... dude can take hits ... and has crazy striking


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> we have seen alot of good strikers make it to be champions just look at chuck liddell and big tim among other Kimbo is vicious and has a great camp i wouldnt underestamate him... im not sayn hes the greatest but hes a contender ... dude can take hits ... and has crazy striking


Please don't compare Chuck Liddell and Tim Sylvia to Kimbo Slice. Both Tim and Chuck can defend takedowns, wrestler, and Tim can work off his back. Both have been Champions.

Kimbo slice has faught Tank Abott and Bo Cantrell. There is zero comparison. He's outstruck sloppy strikers. That's like me and my buddies beating a group of grade 3's in hockey. Who cares?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> Please don't compare Chuck Liddell and Tim Sylvia to Kimbo Slice. Both Tim and Chuck can defend takedowns, wrestler, and Tim can work off his back. Both have been Champions.
> 
> Kimbo slice has faught Tank Abott and Bo Cantrell. There is zero comparison. He's outstruck sloppy strikers. That's like me and my buddies beating a group of grade 3's in hockey. Who cares?


who cares about what exactly Kimbo or something else

ive seen his street fights his work ethic looks grueling
i just like to see him fight sluggers and brawlers... hed prollly get Brock Lesnered if he fought some people with good ground skills as to his take down defense i dunno i think he could have good take down defense with the team he has ... i wouldnt sleep on Kimbo as i think u are .... he deff gets a crowd goin... and i think has great potential Mentally i dont think there is scarring this guy and his Pride would help him endure alot... but i want to see him fight someone with credentials even if they are washed up .. or in their prime i really want to see how he would fare i mean it takes 1 punch to end a fight and YES he has accurate punching.. along with powerful shots


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

His street fights were against dudes that didn't know what they were doing. Kimbo Slice is huge, and has powerful hands. When he fights a dude that can take a punch, and actually throw back at him he'll be in trouble.

Can anyone forget how bad he looked against the Cannon? The only legit fighter he's ever faught? Even calling Gannon legit is tough. Kimbo gets smoked against anybody in the Top 25. I think a dude like Brad Imes would smoke him.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> His street fights were against dudes that didn't know what they were doing. Kimbo Slice is huge, and has powerful hands. When he fights a dude that can take a punch, and actually throw back at him he'll be in trouble.
> 
> Can anyone forget how bad he looked against the Cannon? The only legit fighter he's ever faught? Even calling Gannon legit is tough. Kimbo gets smoked against anybody in the Top 25. I think a dude like Brad Imes would smoke him.


i think there were 2 gannon fights they both look aloppy on the one i saw and those were older fights.... Kimbo didnt fight MMA back then there was a code and only fought street legit fighters not slobs maybe 1 or 2 he would kill Gannon now


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

'Street Legit' - are you serious? That fat latin dude, the dude with the mean afro, the roided bouncer guy? Those were all big hacks with no talent or skill.

Kimbo Slice will lose once he fights someone 'legit'. How people believe his hype scares me.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> 'Street Legit' - are you serious? That fat latin dude, the dude with the mean afro, the roided bouncer guy? Those were all big hacks with no talent or skill.
> 
> Kimbo Slice will lose once he fights someone 'legit'. How people believe his hype scares me.


ive been a Kimbo fan before the hype and bandwagoning {bandwagoning ISNT bad just a point im makn} how bout u look at the "badasses" hes ran through... guys im sure you wouldnt fight just for pride and money.... Kimbo has alot of potential and learns from the best hes not the old Kimbo u can just tell by each fight.. true hes not a legend in the ring but in the streets just in fighting he is... and his hunger for money and to Keep his pride is a dangerous thing in a fighter that is in MMA where they pay big bucks..... i guess we can only tell when he fights a legit MMA fighter.... but u cant denie that the transiton from street fighting to MMA helps alot when u got either the best or second best Fighter in the world coaching you and teaching you and pushing you... i just think that u might have something against the man he's made leaps and bounds just by looking at his training regement... and if he keeps it up its very well possible he can hang with the best... take down defense isnt that hard when fighting alot of the heavyweights out there....


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

It seems like a lot of people don't want Kevin to do good. I think he will continue to win and surprise a lot of people along the way.

The guy can fight, and the thing that makes him very dangerous is the fact that he is hungry and has the eye of the tiger. 

I don't see Kevin loosing until he runs into a guy like Nog.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Why did Kimbo not go to boxing??? Boxing is run by and older generations. My Dad is boxing fan (he's 60). They dont know what the hell "Youtube" is. MMA is a way YOUNGER fandbase (what Kimbo needs).


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

As I mentioned before its all hype! Wakeup!!!!! Hes not great, hes a tough brawler type that would get owned by anyone LHW to HW in top 20 of either division. Haha cracks me up people think he is a GREAT fighter


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

grnlt said:


> As I mentioned before its all hype! Wakeup!!!!! Hes not great, hes a tough brawler type that would get owned by anyone LHW to HW in top 20 of either division. Haha cracks me up people think he is a GREAT fighter


It cracks me up that you write him off with no more evidence than people who think he is a great fighter have.

So far, we have seen that Kimbo has good boxing. Thats it. Fools need to stop acting like he has no ground game, seeing as he is training with Bas.

At 6 sided lie, the Gannon fight was pure shit, Kimbo only took part in bare knuckle boxing matches up to that point, I think thats what he was expecting. He was winning till he got kneed in the face.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone who trains with Bas has a little something up their sleeve! When he starts getting better competition, we'll see. 

the tank fight was a wast of time. Tank needed some cash!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

The hype surrounding Kimbo is completely unfounded.

If he's so skilled at MMA these days, why isn't he fighting Antonio Silva, Brett Rogers, or Ricco Rodriguez?

He has been fed the sh*ttiest fighters I've seen climb into the cage. A 42 year-old tank, a 50-year-old Ray Mercer, and Bo (10-10) Cantrell... These guys shouldn't even be in a pro MMA organization (sorry, Tank), much less fighting a "contender".

On top of that, none of the people in his street fighting videos were worth a sh*t.

After Kimbo finally fights someone worth a damn we might be able to talk about his chin, his ground game, and prospect as a contender. Until then, we have nothing to go on but bullsh*t.

My thoughts:
None. Haven't seen Kimbo fight a real opponent yet.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Any thoughts on Kimbo succeeding or not at this point is purely speculation. 
Can he be the heavyweight champion? It's possible with enough hard work.
Will he be a force to be reckoned with? Absolutely!
Has he faced any real MMA fighters as a professional? No, I don't think he has.

Some people think he can't learn wrestling soon enough to matter. For all I know, he could pick things up very quickly
and learn to apply them inside the cage. Some people can pick things up quicker than others. Is he one of those people? I don't know. I wish him the best of luck and hope 
he has continued success!

BD


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

^^Exactly, they need to throw some real competition out there before you could honestly say yes or no. I think they are playing it safe and milking it for every penny it's worth, which isn't really doing anything for Kimbos credibility. He fought a guy who took a glancing shot and hit the mat tapping and then Tank, who looked like frankenstein trying to find his ass in the dark.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> It cracks me up that you write him off with no more evidence than people who think he is a great fighter have.
> 
> So far, we have seen that Kimbo has good boxing. Thats it. Fools need to stop acting like he has no ground game, seeing as he is training with Bas.
> 
> At 6 sided lie, the Gannon fight was pure shit, Kimbo only took part in bare knuckle boxing matches up to that point, I think thats what he was expecting. He was winning till he got kneed in the face.


So kneeing in the face isnt legal in MMA? Hmmm, thats weird.:confused02: Its just funny how you say he was winning until he got kneed in the face, well in MMA knees are part of the game. Like I said before he will get fed cans and protected to hype his record up even more thats all


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

I realy dunno i need to see him on the ground.


I think he could almost stand with anyone but i wont know about the grappling untill he faces someone that gets him there.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> It cracks me up that you write him off with no more evidence than people who think he is a great fighter have.
> 
> So far, we have seen that Kimbo has good boxing. Thats it. Fools need to stop acting like he has no ground game, seeing as he is training with Bas.
> 
> At 6 sided lie, the Gannon fight was pure shit, Kimbo only took part in bare knuckle boxing matches up to that point, I think thats what he was expecting. He was winning till he got kneed in the face.


you made the point i wanted to make, and that is Kimbo is training with Bas. not only that, but from my understanding from interviews i;ve read, that training is taking place at LEGENDS gym. who trains at legends? WHO DOESNT TRAIN AT LEGENDS?!?! Rampage, Vera, Couture, Wanderlei, and a slew of other greats. on top of that, Bas is infatuated with kimbo. he really sees something in him and has been devoting a lot of time to training with kimbo. 

don't misread me though. I agree that kimbo isn't about to take out any top tier UFC HW. It's gonna take some time. I do think he can handle the ground game. He wouldnt be pro at it, but i think bas is gonna train him to sprawl and brawl, defend from guard and get back on his feet. I see kimbo ultimately fighting like chuck or tito in the sense that they dont sweat opponents with ground game because they can generally get back up. 

give it time kids... with better competition Kimbo could make something of himself. maybe they'll pit him against Antonio Silva, that'd be a reasonably good fight.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> It cracks me up that you write him off with no more evidence than people who think he is a great fighter have.
> 
> So far, we have seen that Kimbo has good boxing. Thats it. Fools need to stop acting like he has no ground game, seeing as he is training with Bas.
> 
> At 6 sided lie, the Gannon fight was pure shit, Kimbo only took part in bare knuckle boxing matches up to that point, I think thats what he was expecting. He was winning till he got kneed in the face.


He's got good boxing? Are you serious? Send him in there against any 230+ boxer, and he loses by knockout or decision. He's a powerful, sloppy striker. Not a good boxer. Tell me hangs in there with Paul Buentello and I'll laugh.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

6sidedlie said:


> He's got good boxing? Are you serious? Send him in there against any 230+ boxer, and he loses by knockout or decision. He's a powerful, sloppy striker. Not a good boxer. Tell me hangs in there with Paul Buentello and I'll laugh.


I agree.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

BigDaddy13 said:


> Any thoughts on Kimbo succeeding or not at this point is purely speculation.
> Can he be the heavyweight champion? It's possible with enough hard work.
> Will he be a force to be reckoned with? Absolutely!
> Has he faced any real MMA fighters as a professional? No, I don't think he has.
> ...


Well said! IMO if he trains hard with the right people he could definitely be a force. IF he picks up on the wrestling/BJJ quickly we may see it soon. Like I said before he seems to be very athletic, isn't afraid to get hit and seems to have his heart 100% into it. That could be a dangerous combo.

As far as comparing him to Lidell and Big Tim that wasn't what the poster was trying to do. He was merely stating that strikers can be great MMA fighters. People with natural athletic skills pick up on wrestling very quickly.

Only time will tell but I think he will continue to improve.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

so if he is put up against someone like buentello and wins.. what will you think then? just wondering...


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

6sidedlie said:


> He's got good boxing? Are you serious? Send him in there against any 230+ boxer, and he loses by knockout or decision. He's a powerful, sloppy striker. Not a good boxer. Tell me hangs in there with Paul Buentello and I'll laugh.



so what if he wins against buentello? just wondering what u think..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

just follow my thought for a sec here.....why not just have great ground defense like chuck liddel??? I mean if, and i said if Kimbo could get so efficient with his takedown defense like chuck that he hardly ever hits the mat he could definatly stand a chance with Buentello, however, i think buentello is licking his chops right now and see's what will be a good opportunity for what ever man can beat Kimbo....


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

grnlt said:


> So kneeing in the face isnt legal in MMA? Hmmm, thats weird.:confused02: Its just funny how you say he was winning until he got kneed in the face, well in MMA knees are part of the game. Like I said before he will get fed cans and protected to hype his record up even more thats all


That wasn't an MMA match you muppet, nobody seemed to know what the rules are. However, every "streetfight" Kimbo has been in has been a bare knuckle boxing match, not a streetfight, under those rules. That combined wih the fact his posse keptt jumpng in, makes me pretty sure that fight was a load of shite.


6sidedlie said:


> He's got good boxing? Are you serious? Send him in there against any 230+ boxer, and he loses by knockout or decision. He's a powerful, sloppy striker. Not a good boxer. Tell me hangs in there with Paul Buentello and I'll laugh.


Lol, if you saw his last fight and don't think he has good boxing, then you my friend know shit all about boxing.
Now, please don't think I am saying he should become a heavyeight boxer where he will easily dominate, cos that is clearly not what I mean.
We will see when/if he fights Buentello, honestly I woudn't be surprised to see him take it, and I don't think Buentello sucks.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I would actually be surprised to see Kimbo beat Buentello.


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

Damone said:


> I would actually be surprised to see Kimbo beat Buentello.


Kimbo will demolish Paul... and mark my words, Kimbo WILL be XC Heavy Weight champ within a year and a half. 

Like it or not....get used to it. Kimbo is FirReal.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Dana White said:


> Kimbo will demolish Paul... and mark my words, Kimbo WILL be XC Heavy Weight champ within a year and a half.
> 
> Like it or not....get used to it. Kimbo is FirReal.


Until last night I was only familiar with the name Kimbo Slice . I went on youtube and saw some of his "Fights" I'm surprised Micheal Vick wasn't there running the show. Hitting guys in the back of the head with their backs turned?? Then I saw that Tank Abbot crapfest what a joke. With very little lateral movement and crappy footwork, he's not even a good striker.


In an earlier post I saw someone compare Kimbo to Chuck, what a joke. I guess Chuck's four years on the Cal-Poly wresting team doesn't count towards a ground game?

It's no coincidence Kimbo fought Tank. They are the same person. It's too back Kimbo didn't fight in the UFC 10 years ago he would have been successful.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That wasn't an MMA match you muppet, nobody seemed to know what the rules are. However, every "streetfight" Kimbo has been in has been a bare knuckle boxing match, not a streetfight, under those rules. That combined wih the fact his posse keptt jumpng in, makes me pretty sure that fight was a load of shite.
> 
> 
> Lol, if you saw his last fight and don't think he has good boxing, then you my friend know shit all about boxing.
> ...


most people are not smart enough to accept when a real fighter tells the forum to reaad the posts but buddy is right either way its a real fight...+ thats what we want to see....or we could do Kimbo vs. the rock.....Lol lmao....


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Dana White said:


> Kimbo will demolish Paul... and mark my words, Kimbo WILL be XC Heavy Weight champ within a year and a half.
> 
> Like it or not....get used to it. Kimbo is FirReal.


Are you actually telling me that based on what you've seen of him, that Kimbo has the skill set to beat Antonio Silva? Let alone if EXC were able to score a Barnett, Fedor, Cro-Cop, Arlovski, Big Nog, or Heath Herring in their stable???

I disagree.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Dana White said:


> Kimbo will demolish Paul... and mark my words, Kimbo WILL be XC Heavy Weight champ within a year and a half.
> 
> Like it or not....get used to it. Kimbo is FirReal.


No chance. Absolutely impossible. Kimbo is starting too late with no wrestling/BJJ background at all. He could learn it but even if he picks it up reasonably quickly he won't ever be a force on the ground and although he is a decent striker he isn't good enough to get far on that alone.

He might become a gatekeeper fighter but I don't ever see him being a serious contender. He might very well get a title shot because Shaw has made it very clear he is going to artificially inflate his record with continued fights against chumps but the instant he fights a genuine HW he is going to lose.


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Are you actually telling me that based on what you've seen of him, that Kimbo has the skill set to beat Antonio Silva? Let alone if EXC were able to score a Barnett, Fedor, Cro-Cop, Arlovski, Big Nog, or Heath Herring in their stable???
> 
> I disagree.


EXC will not land the BIG authentic fighter names that you mention. 

I do however think that Arlovski and Herring are possible EXC material. Kimbo could beat AA and HH, (neither of which are "A" fighters anymore).

I do like your sig. quote about only one belt for each division.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You really believe that Kimbo can beat AA & Herring? Are you for real?


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Dana White said:


> EXC will not land the BIG authentic fighter names that you mention.
> 
> I do however think that Arlovski and Herring are possible EXC material. Kimbo could beat AA and HH, (neither of which are "A" fighters anymore).
> 
> I do like your sig. quote about only one belt for each division.:thumbsup:


I like Kimbo and i hope he does well but its highly unlikely he could ever beat AA or Heath Herring for that matter. EliteXC will continue to feed him bums if they're smart. He's fun to watch but hes not in the same league as upper and mid level fighters.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> most people are not smart enough to accept when a real fighter tells the forum to reaad the posts but buddy is right either way its a real fight...+ thats what we want to see....or we could do Kimbo vs. the rock.....Lol lmao....


I have no idea what you just said, or whether you are drunk/high or just incredibly stupid.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I think Kimbo is probably a legitamate MMA figher, but "THE REAL DEAL" is pushing it, as he really did get into MMA a little too late.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

at this stage he'd get smashed by most. heck he shoulnt even face top elitexc guys for another couple years.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

You guys he is trained by Bas Rutten. I think that if Kimbo can learn how to punch like a boxer and he gets some grappling skill he could be ranked among the best. He has the body of a solid fighter and he has a good head on his shoulders. I think that if Bas takes Kimbo under his wing and teaches him more MMA stuff he could possibly be the EliteXC Champ next year or so.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont really see him living up to his hype. 2-0 v cans. Hell i could do that if i didnt mind getting punched to the face


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Kimbo is just starting out, guys. Geez. Everyone gave Lesnar so much crap for instantly getting quality competition and co-top billing in UFC. Here's Kimbo, working his way up from the bottom fighting bums, in lesser MMA companies, like everyone thinks you're supposed in order to gain respect in the sport, and people still dump all over him.

He's had a few very decisive wins over people who he should destroy if he's going to move up the ranks. Give the guy a break and let him earn his way. So much hate. Yeah, he hasn't shown much other than his heavy hands, but give him time. So little patience nowadays.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont like brock, but i have to give him props for taking the hard route, and fighting good fighters in the UFC so far. The Coleman fight isnt going to be a easy one,


----------



## mwtorres24 (May 19, 2007)

wanderlai silva would rip kimbo apart and so would fedor


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

well, um, yes? they would? but what are you trying to prove.. hell they'd demolish brock too.. b/c brock and kimbo are both startin out.. but just give em both time, and i think they will end up becoming a force in mma.. 

i have a feeling kimbo will be definitely fighting someone a tad bit more difficult next... ahembuentenelloahem.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana White said:


> EXC will not land the BIG authentic fighter names that you mention.
> 
> I do however think that Arlovski and Herring are possible EXC material. Kimbo could beat AA and HH, (neither of which are "A" fighters anymore).
> 
> I do like your sig. quote about only one belt for each division.:thumbsup:



AA just beat Werdum and the undefeated Jake Obrien in his last two fights, why is he suddenly washed up? Arlovski is a beast and he would destroy Kimbo. Arlovski is one of he top ten HW in the world he is definatly an A fighter and well above anyone on Elite XC's roster. 

Now in Kimbo's defense regarding his backyard brawls yes they were all untrained nobodies but Kimbo was also an untrained nobody when he beat them, besides the Chico guy in one of them actually looked fairly decent.

As far as Kimbo in MMA, I dont think he will ever be a top ten heavyweight, he will eventually become a gatekeeper in a second rate promotion (Elite XC), he will always be a sideshow and thats ok, Butterbean and Bop Sapp make a decent living and so does Tank Abbott but they are not legitimate fighters, 

Kimbo has decent standup that will probably show weakness when he faces an opponant that will actually shoot on him, he isnt overly powerfull standing despite the hype, he never showed any one puch power in in of his backyard boxing matches so he will never be a Chuck Lidell, 

he is training with good people but lets all drop the shtick about Bas being the greatest rainer ever, I mean I never heard any one talk about how great of a trainer Bas was till Kimbo went to train with him suddenly he is the guy that could turn Pauly Shore into the UFC champion, I mean Im sure Bas is a good trainer but he isnt some miracle worker. 

The myth of Kimbo being this big strong guy also bothers me as he really isnt that big, people act like Kimbo is the size of Lesnar but in reality Lesnar probably walks around 50lbs heavier than Kimbo, Kimbo is actually only about the same size as Frank Mir and is a medium sized heavyweight with a good build thats it.


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

No. Kimbo will never be a top 10 heavy weight MMA fighter. Hes a puncher, I don't think thats going to change because of Bas Ruten. Being a puncher isn't enough anymore in HW MMA. Fun to watch, but he should be fighting guys like Mike Tyson and Butter Bean, not real MMA heavy weights. Even Shamrock seems a bit dangerous.

I could be wrong, it is pretty early to be passing judgement.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, Kimbo is the real deal......In the land of lollypops where animation meets disillusion. Kimbo is riding a unicorn unsheathing excalibur to slay the virtual dragons which threaten the villages and pesants from destruction.

Kimbo has been chosen by the powers that be to unleash his Chuck Norris powers to decimate all who oppose the sun god.

And in that sense, he is as real as it gets.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Dana White said:


> EXC will not land the BIG authentic fighter names that you mention.
> 
> I do however think that Arlovski and Herring are possible EXC material. Kimbo could beat AA and HH, (neither of which are "A" fighters anymore).
> 
> I do like your sig. quote about only one belt for each division.:thumbsup:



Oh god I hope you are joking.. AA would make Kimbo look like he should have taken up basket weaving instead of fighting...


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

drockh said:


> Oh god I hope you are joking.. AA would make Kimbo look like he should have taken up basket weaving instead of fighting...


Kimbo probly wants to get into weaving simply by watching AA's fights


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Dana White said:


> EXC will not land the BIG authentic fighter names that you mention.
> 
> I do however think that Arlovski and Herring are possible EXC material. Kimbo could beat AA and HH, (neither of which are "A" fighters anymore).
> 
> *I do like your sig. quote about only one belt for each division.*:thumbsup:


Yet you choose "Dana White" as a screen name. Pretty ironic.

And no, at best, Kimbo would have .001% puncher's chance against Arlovski. But Herring is hard as hell to KO and has twice to three times the cardio and ground game that Kimbo possesses.

Don't kid yourself. Kimbo sucks ass. After the Ken fight, they're going to have a lot of trouble finding someone with a name that he could beat.

I wouldn't pick Kimbo over Dan Severn if they made that match happen.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kimbo just wants a street fight against unskilled/untrained guys in a cage.Kimbo is a fake.No he will never be UFC caliber, heck, I seriously doubt he'd fight anyone who doesnt totally suck


----------

